# Pissed off Update haha



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Me again with a quick update. If you guys already knew a few years back then you would probably still remember my grumpy _Boiga philippina_ named Garfield.. If not, then let me refresh your memory with his photo










Here he is now, 3 years later and still feisty as ever lol

With flash









Him in a natural daylight shot









I should probably imitate his grumpy face on to work to scare of my workers haha! 

Good day everyone!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for liking ^__^


----------

